# home from my lap



## LPatt (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi ladies. im home from my lap.  i had to be in for 7.45, partners werent allowed to wait with us which i found a bit hard. we were sat in the 'sitting room' everyone was so quiet no chatting, i went in to see the anaesthetist, told him about my phobia he wasnt over sympathetic lol.  then back to waiting then in to see the nurse bp was high and pulse fast but to be honest i wasnt suprised as i was pretty dam nervous. then back to waiting. about 10.30 i was put in a room to gown up, blood taken and preg test.  my surgeon came to see me to ask permission if there was any sign of hydro or any damage to remove my left fallopian tube i said definately if its broke i have no doubts get it out.  i asked what if both tubes damaged he said he would then assess and try and repair if possible but i would prob need ivf anyway if thats the case.  then i walked to anaesthetic room,  re told my anaesthetist guy to give me all the sickness drung under the sun. told them i was terrified.  they let me leave my glasses on.  then put in the line in my left hand and my vein apparently popped it hurt so they put in right that didnt hurt at all. he said right this is the pain killer and whoosh i went all dizzy and felt scared it was like being very drunk my neck went prickly oxygen mask was on my face then anaesthetic went in i noted it was 11am then i was gone.
next think i know i think ooh ive had a nice deep sleep open my eyes crap im in hospital lol.  i have to say the worst bit was my throat it was so sore and dry i had oxygen mask on with a lovely mexican guy looking after me.  i did feel sick not gaggy but in my tummy so straight away he got a vile out a cabinet put it in the cannula and in a few mins i didnt feel sick.  the clock said 10 to 12 so i was in about 50 mins.  it didnt seem long and i was wheeled onto ward do u want tea and toast bloody hell no but i did anyway lol.  i felt desperate for a wee so they took me and i had a giant one lol.  it all went very fast and hubby picked me up 2.30. i was in pain yesterday and had a banging headache but feel a lot better today only got up to go to toilet though.
if u have any questions just ask.
the surgeon came to see me in my sleepy state to tell me when they got in there everything looked absolutely fine, i cant believe it to be honest but just concentrating on getting back on my feet for the time being xxx love to all xxx


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hi Lpatt

Thanks for posting what you went through. Ive got mine next week so its really good to hear about how it all happens. Must be a relief now that its over. Its a bit harsh that partners weren't allowed to wait with you. Can I ask what hospital you went to?

Hope you recover well and are taking good care of yourself! xx


----------



## LPatt (Jun 20, 2014)

sure it was sunderland royal.  all the staff and care was 1st class but i could have done with my hubby there to hold my hand xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting in such detail! It's so helpful to hear all the little things, it really paints a picture of the whole experience. I have mine on Friday.

Congrats on the clean bill of health! That's great news. 

Hope you recover well


----------



## LPatt (Jun 20, 2014)

good luck for friday, let us know how you get on.  tbh the recovery is not so bad it could be. im just tired really pains are not that bad xxx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you 

I guess for you, as you didn't have anything removed or treated you should hopefully have a speedy recovery! 

All the best x


----------

